# Donkey needs a home!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Northeast Texas. He is free, but I would really like for him to have a good home. Would be great protector. I know for sure he isn't fond of dogs.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Wish he was closer, I'd take him in a minute!


----------



## Marleydexlola (May 24, 2012)

So would I


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Me too


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I wish ya'll were closer too!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

So have you asked SHREK?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

He looks like my old donkey Pedro. I miss him so much


----------

